# Garmin S1 battery replacement



## Lump (Oct 18, 2014)

Has anyone had a battery replaced in a garmin GPS watch. Mine is knocking on for 4 years old and it's no longer holding charge long enough for a full round ( get the low battery warning after 9 holes)
I was going to replace it but I'm holding off until all the new product come out in the new year. So for now I was going to replace the battery but I'm struggling to locate a battery or service to replace the battery.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't answer that, but what happens when the strap breaks, it's an integral part of the device.


----------



## delc (Oct 18, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Can't answer that, but what happens when the strap breaks, it's an integral part of the device.
		
Click to expand...

Send it back to Garmin and they will provide you with a new or reconditioned watch at about half the new price. Detail on their website.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 18, 2014)

delc said:



			Send it back to Garmin and they will provide you with a new or reconditioned watch at about half the new price. Detail on their website.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Didn't know that.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 18, 2014)

Lump said:



			So for now I was going to replace the battery but I'm struggling to locate a battery or service to replace the battery.
		
Click to expand...

How - like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqs1S0FtiBM

Replacement

ebay item 290883045320 (around Â£25 in your hands)

for some it's an obvious solution; for others, they wouldn't even contemplate such an approach!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm now in the same situation with my Garmin, and have already decided not to even contemplate the fix from the video!!

Did you manage to get yours replaced, Lump? Or anyone else?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 8, 2015)

have you tried a jewelers or somewhere like Timpsons? They even do iphone screen repairs in the later these days!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 8, 2015)

Rooter said:



			have you tried a jewelers or somewhere like Timpsons? They even do iphone screen repairs in the later these days!
		
Click to expand...

That's so obvious I didn't even think about it! But I'd automatically take any other watch there, good thinking! Must be worth a go.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's so obvious I didn't even think about it! But I'd automatically take any other watch there, good thinking! Must be worth a go.
		
Click to expand...

worst they say is no, not touching that! interested to know what they say FD! Report back if you ask them!


----------



## Lump (Sep 8, 2015)

I got a replacement battery from a forerunner model. The Battery's ain't a standard watch type. Not sure a jewellers will stock them


----------

